
Jakob Nielsen: 'About Us' Information on Websites  - makimaki
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/about-us-pages.html
======
kschrader
Missed the "Jakob Nielsen" part. Eyes now burning from the extremely poor
design of his site.

------
pmorici
I think I unwittingly participated in this study whilst trying out the
mechanical turk.

